# Western MVP3 ultar mount 2



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Putting a feeler out there for my western plow it was bought in the spring 2016 no rust greased fluid changed every year Touch pad remote no chips on the paint its the two plug system i might throw in 5 brand new hoses fluid shoot me and offer


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone else bump


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

$3500


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$500 and a 10 piece McNuggets


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ponyboy said:


> $3500


Are you serious with
Your offer


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes why


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok when do you want to pick it up


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I sent u a message


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ponyboy said:


> I sent u a message


ok i dont see it in my inbox


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Send me one I’ll send u my info I’m going away tomorrow for a week then. Back


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we can close this topic out sold to someone locally


----------

